# early flask repair



## crozet86 (Mar 9, 2010)

I posted this last summer after it was dug.It came out the hole complete with no cracks whatsoever , i wrapped it in newspapers and after i got home it had shattered along with my heart lol. I was wondering does anyone have any ideas on what i can do to make it display better such as a  coating or something.I used a epoxy glue to put it back together.Any help will be appreciated.Steve gave me some info that this flask was blown in a early new jersey glasshouse dating from 1790 to 1810 i believe that is correct.


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 9, 2010)

rolled lip


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 9, 2010)

pontil


----------



## bottle_head9 (Mar 10, 2010)

I`ve heard of oil being used to fill the void of cracks.Not sure if it would work with the epoxy.My heart goes out to you.Thats a lovely bottle.


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 10, 2010)

ouch...


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 10, 2010)

If you are serious about restoring it you can probably make most of the damage disappear with HXTAL but you would likely need to remove the epoxy first. Epoxy isnt that great for glass repair.


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.Matt do you have any suggestions on how to unglue the epoxy without further damaging the base area that is cracked? Also where can i purchase the hxtal? Thanks for your help.


----------



## NYCFlasks (Mar 11, 2010)

Do you still have the epoxy?  If so, check the label, there should be a section for clean up, typically acetone is used.  It maybe necessary to soak it for a period of time, to get the pieces to separate without further damage.
 If you do not have it, can you remember the brand?  Then check a package at the store to find out the recommended solvent.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 11, 2010)

I have not tried taking apart an epoxied bottle. I assume you would use a solvent.

 There are a number of sources for HXTAL , warning its not cheap...
 Here is an example 
 http://apps.webcreate.com/ecom/catalog/product_specific.cfm?ClientID=15&ProductID=18872
 You may want to color it too to make the repair better.


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for your help guntherhess, i will order some and try this repair myself.All i can do is break it worse i guess lol.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 12, 2010)

I would recommend practicing on some lesser glass first.
 HXTAL has a very slow curing time be sure you read the instructions. Some people cure it faster by heating it but I have read that can introduce bubbles in the glue. I think there are a couple websites that talk about how to use it.
 Have to have a good bit of patience.
 If you get really good at it you can make glass repairs that are almost undetectable.


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 12, 2010)

Gunterhess i will be patient and not rush on this one as it is my oldest find and my favorite although in its current condition.Maybe ill try to practice on the nice blob i found today under a crawlspace.....It has major damage but woul;d have been a super one whole.


----------

